

Show HN: Instagram photos in real-time - chr15
http://kaleidoscope.thematic.me/

======
chr15
Made with node.js. Source code available here:
<https://github.com/christopherhan/kaleidoscope>

Uses WebSockets so should be used with Chrome, Safari, or FF with WebSockets
enabled.

Would appreciate feedback.

~~~
chr15
Photos might not be rendering. I get an HTTP 400 when I make a request to the
Instagram API. Not sure what happened. Maybe I exceeded my API limit.

